# crna placement of a pre-op art line



## kmaher (Mar 1, 2010)

My CRNA's are stating they should be getting paid for the placement of a pre-op art line they are doing.  Can anyone verify that for me.  They are being overseen by an Anesthesiologist so I thought they(anesthesiologist) would bill for that.  If the CRNA can bill for it do I bill the procedure it self then?
Again I'm pretty new to this type of coding so any help would be great.

Thanks,


----------



## hgolfos (Mar 2, 2010)

It depends on the payer.  A CRNA can place, bill for and get paid for an A-line pre-op.  Make sure that if the line is placed before the procedure that your Anesthesia time does not include the time used to place the line.  In other words, start anes time one minute after the documented end time on the A line insertion, and instruct your CRNAs to document their time carefully.  Check your major payers, some don't cover CRNA services and some do.

Hope this helps.


----------



## lovetocode (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, CRNA's can be paid for A-lines.  Our company only charges the A-line with the CRNA, if the insurance carrier requires separate doctor and nurse charges (i.e. Medicare, Tricare, etc.).  Otherwise, we charge the A-line as if the doctor placed it.


----------

